# We were gassed on French Aires



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Yesterday we pulled into a nice aires just off the N10 70 miles north Tours.

Later in the evening a Hymer with English plates pulled in beside us. After a lot of banging about he started his smokey engine and left it running.

The fumes where coming into our van so I went and complained and asked for it to be shut off, he said he was cold and now other heating and was going to leave it running. 

So I said again a bit more forcefully to switch it off or move away from the other vans.

It left us with a sore throats and my wife with a bad cough. 

Makes you wonder why you would want to go traveling in the winter months with no heating in the van he must be nuts.

Andy


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

inkey-2008 said:


> ..........So I said again a bit more forcefully to switch it off or move away from the other vans.
> 
> It left us with a sore throats and my wife with a bad cough.
> 
> ...


The silly beggar.
Did he move or did it make you have to move instead?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You should have got your grey water hose out and shoved one end up his exhaust (ahem!) and the other into his fresh air intake!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Excuse me sir, please stop your engine fumes from chocking us all to death, as a smack in the mouth often offends. :roll: 

ray.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*hymer owners!!!*

Hymer owners.......its to be expected!!!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

shove a spud over the exhaust next time and gas him.

Was i the engine or the eberspascher heater exhaust.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

He shut it off after the second time of asking, it was the engine running not a heater. He could have moved just down the road to an empty car park beside the aires.

No we were not moving, it takes a lot for me to get annoyed but he got me annoyed.

Andy.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: hymer owners!!!*



andyandsue said:


> Hymer owners.......its to be expected!!!


OOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhh

Your brave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

A&S - we have a Hymer, just warning you! :evil:


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*sorry sorry*

dont know what got into me....a momemt of madness


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Spud*



drcotts said:


> shove a spud over the exhaust next time and gas him.


Ha ha, I was going to say the exact same thing...


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: hymer owners!!!*



andyandsue said:


> Hymer owners.......its to be expected!!!


....Hmmmmmm,quite unfair and unnecessary me thinks

curlyboy


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

At last! A true and verifiable story about being gassed in France now everyone can stop saying it just doesn't happen


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Some lorry did this for me last summer. And my gas alarm went off! So the alarm works. Good to know.


----------

